# Looking for a guide



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Look at some of the posts on here, people come to this site looking for guides what a joke! For $250 a day per person, if you had 4 guys thats a grand a day after 4 days you could put together one hell of a spread, and have the satisfaction that you had more to do with a hunt than shooting or shooting at the birds!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Some people have more money than ambition, thus there is a market for this crap. Some people value money over hunting traditions, thus they capitalize on it. It's sad, I will never understand this mentality! And whether they want to admit it or not, both parties are hurting hunting in general. Times are changing boys, I however refuse to.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can understand some instances why someone would want one. Often I'll get an email where someone is coming here for a work meeting or function and wanted to try ND hunting for a day or two. But for someone who plans an annual trip and has the time, I would say on your own is the most enjoyable.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People use guides for many reasons:
- they don't have the space for a decoy spread. 
- they don't have the time to scout. 
- once in a lifetime thing for them. 
- first time trying waterfowl hunting and they want to see if they want to invest in the time and effort into the sport. 
- they have a handicap or physical condition where they need help.
- they are new to the area 
etc., etc., etc........

So please don't jump on people for using guides.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Aren't most of the reasons that you just mentioned what ahs made waterfowling a tradition??

I guess "Times are a change'n"... but what the heck we might as well defend reasons to deviate from tradition...

LOL... I am sure to get blasted but maybe I just think that somethings are not meant to include just anyone who thinks they would enjoy hunting... so they avoid the tradition of learning and experiencing it by hiring a giude... I diagaree whole heartedly... I understand that guides work hard and I am not trying to take the prideful work of many guides... but there is something to be said for teaching someone to value the hardwork that goes into making a "successful" waterfowl hunt or any hunt for that matter.

I guess we wonder why game infarctions have been rising at such a large rate... maybe it could do with respecting and valueing the oportunities we have as outdoorsman.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> People use guides for many reasons:
> - they don't have the space for a decoy spread.
> 
> etc., etc., etc........


If anyone who reads this has this problem and doesn't want to hire a guide, I can help out.
I'll store your decoys for you all year at no charge and you can have them for the week or two your in the area. You can even use my trailer (only if I'm not using it.) I'll even take them out when your not around and make sure they still work and are ready to go when you get to ND. :lol:


----------

